# Feeding geckos to scorpions



## Cranwelli (Mar 24, 2009)

Would you do it? This guy does. :-/


----------



## Grond (Jun 17, 2008)

The scorpion will probably enjoy it, but it's a bit unnecessary IMO.:devil:


----------



## Danhalen (Jun 6, 2008)

A warning would have been nice.


----------



## Darbz (Mar 22, 2009)

I dare you to post this in the lizard section and see the response :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## ph0bia (Feb 21, 2009)

A pic warning should have been added to this post... 

Yes, I'd do it, as it varies a diet and they do feed on them in the wild (assuming the species of scorpion is from a gecko area, this is the same as I would feed pinkie mice to some of my Ts (the Pterinochilus etc)). The trouble is, feeding vertebrates to other creatures live is a very legal grey area in this country, and as such should not be done.


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

If it had died of natural causes then i can see that it would be just another food source. Feeding live is a whole nother board game tho.
I personally won't feed my dead ones to others as they all get buried in garden. Even the tiny spiderling that died :blush:


----------



## Mutley.100 (Nov 3, 2008)

If the gecko was alive , the person who fed it to the scorpion would be breaking the law in this country .


----------



## matto2k (Nov 30, 2006)

probably find the picture was taken in america were there are plenty of wild geckos around that are cheaper then buying feeder food as there free


----------



## Kyle T's (Oct 8, 2009)

he cut the tail off by the looks of it aswell which is cruel.... unless the gecko used it to try escape as they dont when a predator has got them by the tail.... ?


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

Kyle T's said:


> he cut the tail off by the looks of it aswell which is cruel.... unless the gecko used it to try escape as they dont when a predator has got them by the tail.... ?


it'll have broken off probably, you can see although it's red it's not actually bleeding.


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

Mutley.100 said:


> If the gecko was alive , the person who fed it to the scorpion would be breaking the law in this country .


Not necassarily, like Phobia said, it's a very grey area. 

In any case, there's no need for it at all. For the same reason we don't feed live mice to snakes unless absolutely necassary, we shouldn't feed scorpions live geckos unless absolutely necassary. And with scorpions, I can't see as to how that would ever be necassary, tbh.


----------



## karl 1996 (Oct 22, 2009)

this is sick, who the hell would do this??


----------



## Mutley.100 (Nov 3, 2008)

AshMashMash said:


> Not necassarily, like Phobia said, it's a very grey area.
> 
> In any case, there's no need for it at all. For the same reason we don't feed live mice to snakes unless absolutely necassary, we shouldn't feed scorpions live geckos unless absolutely necassary. And with scorpions, I can't see as to how that would ever be necassary, tbh.


It's not a grey area . You can't feed a live vertebrate to an invertebrate .


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

Mutley.100 said:


> It's not a grey area . You can't feed a live vertebrate to an invertebrate .


I'm not sure it being an invertebrate has got anything to do with it?



> Currently under the 1911 Act it is *not *illegal to feed a live vertebrate to another unless you cause it unnecessary suffering, so that would have to be the result of a court case and the judge would have to make a decision.


----------



## Mutley.100 (Nov 3, 2008)

That could be taken two ways , but I read it to say you 'can' feed a vert to another vert not to an invert .


----------



## george dobson (May 20, 2009)

TEENY said:


> If it had died of natural causes then i can see that it would be just another food source. Feeding live is a whole nother board game tho.
> I personally won't feed my dead ones to others as they all get buried in garden. Even the tiny spiderling that died :blush:


 
lol when ever one of my spiderlings dies they get a nice trip down the toilet


----------



## NINJATURTLETOM (Sep 1, 2009)

Look on youtube theres some matey feeding an emporer to a bosc, they are both from the same region and this would occur naturally in the wild so is it wrong to do it?


----------



## Danhalen (Jun 6, 2008)

NINJATURTLETOM said:


> Look on youtube theres some matey feeding an emporer to a bosc, they are *both from the same region* and this would occur naturally in the wild so is it wrong to do it?


That's not correct.


----------



## NINJATURTLETOM (Sep 1, 2009)

Well you know what i mean anyway, emporers in the forest and boscs on the savannah but this dosnt mean they wont come across each other in the wild!


----------



## rob-stl-07 (Jun 3, 2007)

NINJATURTLETOM said:


> Well you know what i mean anyway, emporers in the forest and boscs on the savannah *but this dosnt mean* *they wont come across each other in the wild*!


yes it does. thats exactly what it means


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

NINJATURTLETOM said:


> Well you know what i mean anyway, emporers in the forest and boscs on the savannah but this dosnt mean they wont come across each other in the wild!


Boscs are from the Savannah areas, while the Emporers are more in the tropical areas.


----------



## Cranwelli (Mar 24, 2009)

Danhalen said:


> A warning would have been nice.


Nah it wouldn't.


----------



## NaomiR (Jan 26, 2009)

Cranwelli said:


> Nah it wouldn't.


it DEFO would have been I (for one) certainly didn't want to see that, you could have posted a link to the picture.......I know you're against feeding live animals so I'm a bit surprised you posted this to be honest


----------



## sam1993 (Feb 12, 2009)

as long as its out of site out of mind in my opinion what happens in other peoples collections i couldnt care less about to exception(a man feeding his pythons small children is a differnt matter lol)


i used to feed my emp a pinkie 1 every two months and on reflection there was no point

regards sam


----------



## ph0bia (Feb 21, 2009)

karl 1996 said:


> this is sick, who the hell would do this??


Mother nature, usually. Frankly, if she's willing...:whistling2:



Mutley.100 said:


> It's not a grey area . You can't feed a live vertebrate to an invertebrate .


Not true. It's technically legal but can still get you arrested, but it's likely you'll leave without charge.



Mutley.100 said:


> That could be taken two ways , but I read it to say you 'can' feed a vert to another vert not to an invert .


This is the only law that exists on the matter. Nowhere does it say or even suggest that you _can't_ feed a vert to an invert. Hence the grey area.



sam1993 said:


> i used to feed my emp a pinkie 1 every two months and on reflection there was no point


I feed my P.chordatus and a few other of my spiders pinkies if Charlotte's lizards or snakes refuse to eat all she purchased. It's very rare, only twice this year for the P.chordatus and once for the L.parahybana.

There is a good reason for this; scientific studies with Lycosidae (wolf spiders) have shown that no single prey item alone can form a complete diet, resulting in moulting problems and other difficulties with the spider. It is well worth varying your Ts diet; take one 'staple' food (ie crickets) and offer others occassionally too. I offer mine a variety of crickets (as staple), roaches when cheaply and readily available, locusts (or 'hoppers, depending), and a varitety of grubs (Pachnoda beetle grubs are good on occasion), with the occassional pinkie for those who would take such fare in the wild.


----------



## Cranwelli (Mar 24, 2009)

NaomiR said:


> it DEFO would have been I (for one) certainly didn't want to see that, you could have posted a link to the picture.......I know you're against feeding live animals so I'm a bit surprised you posted this to be honest


I'm not being funny but I'm offended when people show their animals feeding on crickets or locust. They never show any warnings. They should do that in the privacy of their own homes too. I see little difference.


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Grond said:


> The scorpion will probably enjoy it, but it's a bit unnecessary IMO.:devil:





AshMashMash said:


> we shouldn't feed scorpions live geckos unless absolutely necassary.


Would you feel the same about feeding F/T geckos?



Cranwelli said:


> Nah it wouldn't.


:lol:



Cranwelli said:


> I'm not being funny but I'm offended when people show their animals feeding on crickets or locust. They never show any warnings. They should do that in the privacy of their own homes too. I see little difference.


:no1::no1:


----------



## .D.o.m.i.n.o. (Aug 19, 2007)

I dont see why everyone is making a big fuss,its life for god sake,you see owls catching live rabbits and cat hunting for mice or rats even,and even some people feed snakes live food,so whats the problem with feeding a scorp live food.

People are slowly taking the wild from its natural reason,not everything is pre-killed for them in the wild so why should they have it pre-killed now,unless theres reasons.I understand having frozen chick's for the snakes coz thier nails and crap and with mice biting the snakes but people need to stop worrying.


----------



## Grond (Jun 17, 2008)

LoveForLizards said:


> Would you feel the same about feeding F/T geckos?


I have no problem at all with people feeding f/t geckos to their other animals, as long as the geckos were killed humanely.

There is no difference, other than our perception, between feeding mice and feeding lizards. They are both vertebrates, and are both food items in the wild.

I do think it's unecessary to feed live routinely, and I do think it's unnecessary to post pics of things people will potentially find distressing on You tube or whereever.


----------



## Danhalen (Jun 6, 2008)

.D.o.m.i.n.o. said:


> I dont see why everyone is making a big fuss,its life for god sake,you see owls catching live rabbits and cat hunting for mice or rats even,and even some people feed snakes live food,so whats the problem with feeding a scorp live food.
> 
> People are slowly taking the wild from its natural reason,not everything is pre-killed for them in the wild so why should they have it pre-killed now,unless theres reasons.I understand having frozen chick's for the snakes coz thier nails and crap and with mice biting the snakes *but people need to stop worrying*.


Or maybe you need to let people keep their own opinions.


----------



## .D.o.m.i.n.o. (Aug 19, 2007)

Danhalen said:


> Or maybe you need to let people keep their own opinions.


Not really,they are moaning about a poxy gecko being fed to a scorp,they wont die themselfs from looking at the picture.
God people annoy me when they make big fuss over small things,its totaly up to the person who fed the gecko to the scorp,no one elses.

Everyone on here try and control other people on whats right and wrong,its stupid.


----------



## Danhalen (Jun 6, 2008)

.D.o.m.i.n.o. said:


> Not really,they are moaning about a poxy gecko being fed to a scorp,they wont die themselfs from looking at the picture.
> God people annoy me when they make big fuss over small things,its totaly up to the person who fed the gecko to the scorp,no one elses.
> 
> Everyone on here try and control other people on whats right and wrong,its stupid.


Can you not see the hypocracy of that entire statement?


----------



## .D.o.m.i.n.o. (Aug 19, 2007)

Danhalen said:


> Can you not see the hypocracy of that entire statement?



No not at all.Are you going to keep complaining because i got better stuff to do than watch you post and moan about it aswel.And moan about me writing whats the actual truth about the whole point of this thread!


----------



## Mutley.100 (Nov 3, 2008)

.D.o.m.i.n.o. said:


> No not at all.Are you going to keep complaining because i got better stuff to do than watch you post and moan about it aswel.And moan about me writing whats the actual truth about the whole point of this thread!




I think Dan said it right the first time so....



Danhalen said:


> Can you not see the hypocracy of that entire statement?


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

LoveForLizards said:


> Would you feel the same about feeding F/T geckos?


Course not, if they're killed humanely. You can buy packs of frozen day geckos from the right supplier


----------



## Amber (Jun 11, 2006)

I want some frozen geckos! :gasp: 

New idea for the christmas list.

I don't really feel comfortable with feeding live verts, but this makes me feel quite hypocritical. It is the suffering I don't like though, and from my (possibly incorrect) perceptions a gecko would suffer more than a cricket while being chopped and chomped by an emp.


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

.D.o.m.i.n.o. said:


> Not really,they are moaning about a poxy gecko being fed to a scorp,they wont die themselfs from looking at the picture.
> God people annoy me when they make big fuss over small things,its totaly up to the person who fed the gecko to the scorp,no one elses.
> 
> Everyone on here try and control other people on whats right and wrong,its stupid.


----------



## corpselight (Jan 10, 2008)

Amber said:


> I want some frozen geckos! :gasp:
> 
> New idea for the christmas list.
> 
> I don't really feel comfortable with feeding live verts, but this makes me feel quite hypocritical. It is the suffering I don't like though, and from my (possibly incorrect) perceptions a gecko would suffer more than a cricket while being chopped and chomped by an emp.


agreed.
invertebrates eat vertebrates in the wild...it's massively hypocrItical to suggest that feeding an invert to an invert is morally superior to feeding a vert to an invert.
why?
is this to do wtih some strange notion of what is "primitive" and "advanced" evolutionarily?
assuming that... well think about this:
spiders and scorps are mostly unchanged despite millions of years passing.
why is this? because they're primitive?! no! it's because they are PERFECT THE WAY THEY ARE! adaptation is not needed, they're already ...perfect!
so to me that makes them even more superior evolutionarily speaking then ...US!
for one thing, they're not destroying the world...:whistling2:
rant over.
anyways...Amber hits the nail on the head, i don't like the "suffering," but then whose to say our understanding of a cricket's potential suffering is flawed, and they suffer awfully? maybe comparitively the geckos suffer less?! 
it's nature red in tooth and claw...thankfully i can feed things more humanely to others (barring invertebrate prey food)...but it's how this world works.


----------



## lizard queen (Jul 8, 2007)

i don't see the problem here. The scorpion obviously eat the gecko, so its life wasn't wasted, and you can bet its death was quick. yes we feel sorry for things being killed, but what is the difference between a scorp killing its prey and the guys in the slaughter houses killing your dinner?
oh, and i thought i'd say, this is my opinion, and i'm not judging anyone elses lol!


----------



## swiss (Jun 12, 2009)

joeyboy said:


> it'll have broken off probably, you can see although it's red it's not actually bleeding.


Can't certain species of (if not, all) geckos drop their tails to avoid predatory attacks?


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

swiss said:


> Can't certain species of (if not, all) geckos drop their tails to avoid predatory attacks?


aye don't think ALL of them, but this one has. I know crested geckos do it rather often, leos too though not as easily(as in their less likely to do it when the threat is there, but not extreme.)


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

.D.o.m.i.n.o. said:


> *I dont see why everyone is making a big fuss,its life for god sake,you see owls catching live rabbits and cat hunting for mice or rats even*,and even some people feed snakes live food,so whats the problem with feeding a scorp live food.
> 
> People are slowly taking the wild from its natural reason,not everything is pre-killed for them in the wild so why should they have it pre-killed now,unless theres reasons.I understand having frozen chick's for the snakes coz thier nails and crap and with mice biting the snakes but people need to stop worrying.


Animals in the wild don't have a ready supply of crickets fed to them by their owners, therefore they HAVE to hunt & catch their own prey.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

.D.o.m.i.n.o. said:


> Not really,*they are moaning about a poxy gecko being fed to a scorp*,they wont die themselfs from looking at the picture.
> God people annoy me when they make big fuss over small things,its totaly up to the person who fed the gecko to the scorp,no one elses.
> 
> Everyone on here try and control other people on whats right and wrong,its stupid.


So would you feel the same if someone fed your rabbit to their python? :whistling2:


----------



## lizard queen (Jul 8, 2007)

Zoo-Man said:


> So would you feel the same if someone fed your rabbit to their python? :whistling2:


but is that someones pet gecko? i doubt anyone was attached to it somehow, just another feeder animal.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

lizard queen said:


> but is that someones pet gecko? i doubt anyone was attached to it somehow, just another feeder animal.


I know, but he said it was just a poxy gecko, & other people might think his rabbit is just a poxy rabbit!


----------



## Grond (Jun 17, 2008)

Zoo-Man said:


> I know, but he said it was just a poxy gecko, & other people might think his rabbit is just a poxy rabbit!


IMO all animals deserve respect and humane treatment even if they were born to feed snakes! 

My mice live the life of luxury and are killed humanely.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Grond said:


> IMO all animals deserve respect and humane treatment even if they were born to feed snakes!
> 
> My mice live the life of luxury and are killed humanely.


:notworthy: Here here


----------



## ph0bia (Feb 21, 2009)

Cranwelli said:


> I'm not being funny but I'm offended when people show their animals feeding on crickets or locust. They never show any warnings. They should do that in the privacy of their own homes too. I see little difference.


Taking offence is a little extreme, from someone who's picture is "flicking the bird", which is actually against the TOS on here... We're generally less sensitive to the suffering of inverts as we have this notion that "inverts don't feel pain", which they do, based on observations.



.D.o.m.i.n.o. said:


> Not really,they are moaning about a poxy gecko being fed to a scorp,they wont die themselfs from looking at the picture.
> God people annoy me when they make big fuss over small things,its totaly up to the person who fed the gecko to the scorp,no one elses.
> 
> Everyone on here try and control other people on whats right and wrong,its stupid.


So you get annoyed when someone posts three posts moaning about people moaning? You say that his opinion is wrong, and that you're not controlling? For someone with the name domino, it's no wonder everything seems so black and white. Grow up and see what a hypocrite you are being.



.D.o.m.i.n.o. said:


> No not at all.Are you going to keep complaining because *i got better stuff to do than watch you post and moan about it aswel*.And moan about me writing whats the actual truth about the whole point of this thread!


*THEN GO DO IT!!!*



corpselight said:


> agreed.
> invertebrates eat vertebrates in the wild...it's massively hypocrItical to suggest that feeding an invert to an invert is morally superior to feeding a vert to an invert.
> why?
> is this to do wtih some strange notion of what is "primitive" and "advanced" evolutionarily?
> ...


Bang on the mark there, mate! Nature is vicious, someone once said "It's a jungle out there", and that "nature has a multitude of ways to kill things, each usually more grotesque and painful than the last". We have no right to say that "crickets suffer less" for a few reasons - some venoms are specifically targeted to certain animals, thus these animals would die sooner than those not targeted. I see this as saying that some animals would be dead long before they're eaten, whereas observation states that the crickets my Ts feed on are alive for much of the process, especially if the T has taken multiple.
Secondly, how do we know that geckos aren't desensitized to pain and that crickets aren't exceptionally sensitive?

The big difference between feeding crickets to a scorp and feeding a rabbit to your burmese python is that people are emotionally attached to rabbits easier. We're brought up that they are cute and fluffy and they squeak if in pain. Crickets, however, we're brought up to believe are pests. We spend our childhoods crushing ants and other bugs under our thumb, but most of us would never have dreamed of trying to crush a mouse we found, we'd likely cradle it and show everyone.



Grond said:


> IMO all animals deserve respect and humane treatment even if they were born to feed snakes!


Spot on!

IMO all animals deserve respect and humane treatment even if they were born to feed tarantulas/scorpions/etc... My crickets and other feeders get the same treatment as if I were breeding mice.


----------



## spider_mad (Mar 8, 2007)

Unless the gecko died naturally and rather than throwing it away and going to waste would be a big meal for scorp and wouldn't be hungry for a while. Otherwise it just seems like a very expensive food item when crix are a couple of quid.


----------



## karl 1996 (Oct 22, 2009)

ph0bia said:


> Mother nature, usually. Frankly, if she's willing...:whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i know this but i could not feed a gecko to a scorpion but i feed my lizards mice and stuff do realyy it is the same lol


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2009)

I don't see anything wrong with it to be honest, theres nothing inherantly immoral about it.


----------



## LlamaLlama (Oct 30, 2009)

ok this is an interesting one. i have no problem with it (however i dont think id chose o do it) becuse its goin to eat it it will fell a little pain just like tht scorp would if some big mother f****er ate it n u no thts life but personally i think if ur live feeding make the animal do some work n if the pray does get away then u have to honor tht n let the guy go i.e. this chick pwns tht bosc (i think im not good at classifien things) YouTube - Baby Chick Fights Back! however thts just harsh as on the rat/mouse thing YouTube - argus monitor eats live rat when he has no chance basically droped in the guys mouth


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

.D.o.m.i.n.o. said:


> People are slowly taking the wild from its natural reason,not everything is pre-killed for them in the wild so why should they have it pre-killed now,unless theres reasons.I understand having frozen chick's for the snakes coz thier nails and crap and with mice biting the snakes but people need to stop worrying.


If unnecessary pain and suffering can be avoided, why not? I don't think most herps/inverts could really care less whether it is F/T or live.



.D.o.m.i.n.o. said:


> Everyone on here try and control other people on whats right and wrong,its stupid.


You're laughable.



Josh-sama said:


> image


wned8:



Grond said:


> IMO all animals deserve respect and humane treatment even if they were born to feed snakes!
> 
> My mice live the life of luxury and are killed humanely.


:notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## corpselight (Jan 10, 2008)

ph0bia said:


> Taking offence is a little extreme, from someone who's picture is "flicking the bird", which is actually against the TOS on here... We're generally less sensitive to the suffering of inverts as we have this notion that "inverts don't feel pain", which they do, based on observations.


well there are also observations of (i think) a locust continuing to munch a bit of food as something else in turn ate IT.
so...observations can be a tad misleading.
inverts often do move to avoid damage, and sometimes appear very stressed if they lose a limb, as Stanely Schultz mentions in his book (though again, some may disagree with this?!)
basically...we don't know. so good to be humane where absolutely possible...

i'm generally against LIVE feeding of verts cause we do know about pain receptors etc. there is some empathy there. the option to feed pre-killed is there, so we can take that and avoid the major part of guilt. obviously, with some snakes, this option is NOT there, due to feeding difficulties and emergency conditions with some individuals.

but we've got to accept there is some innate hypocrisy in assuming that an invertebrate is less important than a vertebrate...that's kinda my point.
feeding a cricket, or feeding a gecko...we don't know which "suffers" more!
so respect, humane treatment, and all care should be taken.

i am rubbish at caring for crickets, so i try to feed them to things fairly quickly...lol so that's where i fail in this!


----------



## Kamike (Aug 3, 2009)

I have read over and over now that we should be as humane as possible when feeding etc. There is NOTHING humane about nature or how animals interact or feed in the wild. Why should an invert in captivity be treated differently because it is in a glass tank?

Fair enough feeding a gecko to a scorpion might not happen in the wild so I won't use that as an example, but a snake or larger lizard would certainly eat a gecko so why not use it as food if it is cheap?

There suffering is going to be minimal either through the venom, asphyxiation or because it was crushed by large jaws.


----------



## Mutley.100 (Nov 3, 2008)

Kamike said:


> I have read over and over now that we should be as humane as possible when feeding etc. There is NOTHING humane about nature or how animals interact or feed in the wild. Why should an invert in captivity be treated differently because it is in a glass tank?
> 
> Fair enough feeding a gecko to a scorpion might not happen in the wild so I won't use that as an example, but a snake or larger lizard would certainly eat a gecko so why not use it as food if it is cheap?
> 
> There suffering is going to be minimal either through the venom, asphyxiation or because it was crushed by large jaws.


Just because something happens in nature it doesn't mean you have to repeat it at home .


----------



## Kamike (Aug 3, 2009)

Mutley.100 said:


> Just because something happens in nature it doesn't mean you have to repeat it at home .


 
So because I keep an animal at home I should deny it a natural environment and feeding habbit?


----------



## Grond (Jun 17, 2008)

Kamike said:


> I have read over and over now that we should be as humane as possible when feeding etc. There is NOTHING humane about nature or how animals interact or feed in the wild. Why should an invert in captivity be treated differently because it is in a glass tank?
> 
> Fair enough feeding a gecko to a scorpion might not happen in the wild so I won't use that as an example, but a snake or larger lizard would certainly eat a gecko so why not use it as food if it is cheap?
> 
> There suffering is going to be minimal either through the venom, asphyxiation or because it was crushed by large jaws.


If that's your opinion, then good luck to you!

Personally, I'll carry on with the humane treatment of my animals, feeder or otherwise.

At what point does a mouse or a lizard, stop being a pet, and start being a food item?


----------



## Grond (Jun 17, 2008)

Kamike said:


> So because I keep an animal at home I should deny it a natural environment and feeding habbit?


Keeping an animal at home by definition means you are denying it its natural environment.


----------



## Kamike (Aug 3, 2009)

Ok point taken,

But then perhaps the animal should be left in the wild to eat what it wants and not be worried that its not being humane?

I can see that this thread could indeed go on for a very long time so I will rest my case.


----------



## Grond (Jun 17, 2008)

Kamike said:


> Ok point taken,
> 
> But then perhaps the animal should be left in the wild to eat what it wants and not be worried that its not being humane?
> 
> I can see that this thread could indeed go on for a very long time so I will rest my case.


It's not a clear cut subject TBH. I personally wouldn't be comfortable with live feeding, unless absolutely necessary, even if it is more natural.


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

Kamike said:


> Ok point taken,
> 
> But then perhaps the animal should be left in the wild to eat what it wants and not be worried that its not being humane?
> 
> I can see that this thread could indeed go on for a very long time so I will rest my case.


No, you can take it away from it's natural habitat, and keep it _somewhat_ "unnaturally", and it's still humane! I think you need to google "Define: humane". 

Feeding live gecko's is _inhumane_, no one can deny that surely. There is therefore no reason for it.


----------



## Mutley.100 (Nov 3, 2008)

Kamike said:


> So because I keep an animal at home I should deny it a natural environment and feeding habbit?




It's called a choice . Like everything else we do , eat a carrot instead of a kebab , tell the truth or a lie , or just whether to be polite or rude . 

If we did what happened in the wild , I'd have to kill most of my slings as most of us know that the majority of slings don't survive to the point where they breed .


----------



## mayock69 (Sep 22, 2009)

warning wud of been nice thats horrid


----------

